# 3000 Texans are Coming Home from Iraq



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

This week 3000 Texas Soldiers, all members of the 56th Brigade Combat Team,
36th Infantry Div. Texas National Guard begin their journey home......

Our son Matt and his team completed their last mission 12 days ago and have now crossed over the border into Kuwait to de-mob, they are scheduled to arrive home on 5 dec.

The entire Brigade is to be given a Welcome Home ceremony at Baylor Stadium in Waco on 10 dec.

Details......http://www.agd.state.tx.us/36id/56bct/FRG/default.htm

His dance card looks very full for the next few months, Christmas with his new bride's family in Fla. and a long over due honey-moon cruise for New Years.
Robs and I are hoping he can squeeze in a hunting or fishing trip with us.

Our tears of joy and happyness are now, and so often....Mixed with those of grief and sorrow for those who have lost their lives or have been wounded
in the service to our great nation and way of life. We continue to Pray and support them as best we can.

Robs and I are feeling very humble right now and we want more than any thing to offer our thanks and most heart-felt appreciation to all the 2coolers who have offered and given their prayers and gratitude to our sons and to all our servicemen.
To each of you God Bless and thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . . .
If you have a min. or two.....please take the time to read Jan's "Christmas for the Troops" sticky....And LagunaShupes post on the The young Marine who gave his all and the family he leaves behind.
. . . . . . . . . . . . .. .. .. . . . . . . . .. . . . .. . . . . .. . . .. . . .

Some of our favorite photos of Matt..

1....a brave and proud aggie mom the day he left
2...my last time with both our sons together, Crappie fishing on Lake Granger
3...The lioness and her Cub...a good morning on the ranch.
4...The Capts new commanding officer.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Congrats! What a Christmas present!!!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Congrats to you and your family!


----------



## Weedless (May 26, 2004)

*Good for you and Matt...*

...and the other 2999. I know first hand how many bullets a guy can sweat waiting on that last mission/patrol to conclude. My son came back with 1st Btln, 23rd Marines (the Lone Star Btln) earlier this year. When he called me from Kuwait it was like the entire weight of the world had been lifted off my shoulders. I know you'll be a proud papa, standing and cheering with the crowd when the buses pull into Waco. It's a he11 of a feeling.

Bob


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Charlie, I know you and Robs are very happy, as I am for your whole family. Your story got me thinking about my trip up to Virginia a few weeks ago. When we drove thru Tennessee there were signs everywhere welcoming one of their Army Units home, think it was the 278th. There were signs at every exit and rest area in the state I think. Wish I had thought of this sooner as we could of put something like that together for our guys and gals. There are enough 2cooler all over the state to get signs almost everwhere.

Again I am very happy for y'all
Derek


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Good to Go.....*

That's great news. Thank God for his safety and godspeed in his travels. I hope someday I can shake that young man's hand and thank him personally for his service and dedication to our great country.

I know he has butterflys in his stomach. One of the worst times I have, believe it or not, is when I am headed home. All the anticipation and hoping you make it safely are nerve wracking. After surviving all the B.S. you just want to hold your loved ones. It seems that time just slows down to a crawl during that period.

Makes me want to bust into a chorus of "Deep in the heart of Texas"

Hold your head high, you should be proud.

Tom,


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Chief, you and Robs have a fine American family to be proud of. Thank those boys of yours for all of us. It can't be done enough.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Chief, Please be sure and thank him from all of my family! I know you will be standing proud, as you should be!


----------

